# Granite Gap



## Mhoward60 (Nov 12, 2010)

We had granite counter tops installed and there's a 3/4 inch gap along the wall where the back splash is what are our options?


----------



## shecandoit22 (Nov 12, 2010)

Hello Mhoward60,
I would do one of two things. Either use what is called a foam rod gap filler first and then caulk it with corresponding color or you could use a piece of scribe molding and scribe it to match the wall. You may have to stack a couple pieces of molding to get the correct width. Here is a picture of the foam gap filler. As you can see it comes in many different sizes. Hope this helps.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Nov 12, 2010)

Mhoward60 said:


> We had granite counter tops installed and there's a 3/4 inch gap along the wall where the back splash is what are our options?



If I paid for counter tops and they left a 3/4" gap they would be still awaiting payment. 3/4" is to big of a caulk joint IMO. Make your fabricator fix this problem if you can.


----------



## Rich P (Nov 13, 2010)

3/4 of an inch is totally unacceptable.    Get the fabricator, installer back.  For what you pay for stone it needs to be right.


----------



## gmicken (Nov 15, 2010)

Sounds like someone goofed. The person that took the template should be called back in with the manager. They need to reorder the countertop and fix the problem. If they will not fix the problem, call the home improvement commission in your state. File a complaint and watch what happens. In MD you would get a new top and your money back.


----------



## granite-girl (Nov 16, 2010)

Yeah- sounds like someone goofed .  If you have that much of a bow in your wall that a 1 1/4" piece of granite won't cover it.  Something should have been done to the wall prior to granite installation.  More than likely your fabricator wouldn't take care of this, but they should've informed you, so that you could.  Or a big mistake was made - either way I'd bring your fabricator back in to fix it. If it can be fixed.
Is the gap along the whole wall ?  Just sounds weird, unless it is a bow in your wall between studs or something. Or a stud sticking out further than the rest for some reason.
Good Luck


----------



## itsreallyconc (Nov 24, 2010)

*'someone goofed' is understatement imo,,, we recently had granite c-tops & full b-splashes done at the shore,,, not only did the installer cut the outlet opening in the wrong spot by 1" vertically ['your husband can fix' in fairly good english], the top of the range wall's short by 1 1/4" but only on 1 side,,, looks like we may have gotten a $6k job for 50%,,, i'm sure, by the time we finish [if they take us to court], it will be resolved to mutual dissatisfaction nevertheless at that discount, we can live w/it for a bit longer  :rofl:  these guys were NOT the least expensive !

here's the relevance to this thread - we wouldn't sign the 'acceptance' form presented by the installer & notified the company immediately via phone & e-mail [original contract was tx'd by e-mail, too],,, sign & you live w/it - pay & its MUCH more difficult getting resolution - its no fun being the prey !*


----------

